# SD 10 POUNDER



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

My buddy Joe moves back from Calf. and his first fish is this pig!


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

WOW!


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

holy F' me running! some people have all the luck!!


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Wow, great homecoming for him i have to say.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

What's up with the back?? Or is it just the way he is holding it??

Nice Fish!!!


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

I asked about the back, and he said it looked like a scar from a very old injury to the fish, probably a pike. This fish was caught on Lake Francis Case of the Missouri River system.

Not a bad pic from a phone.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

is he puttin that piggy on the wall?


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

Yes...next to his 11lber he caught 8 years ago.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

cgreeny said:


> Wow, great homecoming for him i have to say.


I agree...nice fish! Hopefully a few piggies come north up the mighty mo into ND this fall.


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

Wow! thats things a pig!


----------

